# τελεσιδικώ



## nickel (Aug 17, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Το _τελεσιδικώ_ θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί νεολογισμός. Ο ορθογραφικός μου διορθωτής δεν το αναγνωρίζει. Βρίσκω λήμμα στο Σχολικό, αλλά δεν το πρόλαβαν στο Ορθογραφικό και δεν ξέρω τι κάνει το τελευταίο ΛΝΕΓ.

Κοιτάζω μερικά παραδείγματα για το _τελεσιδικήσει_:


υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι η διαταγή πληρωμής δεν έχει ακόμη αποκτήσει ισχύ δεδικασμένου ή δεν έχει ακόμη τελεσιδικήσει η απόφαση
Αναβολή των πλέι οφ ζήτησε ο Άρης, μέχρι να τελεσιδικήσει η έφεσή του!
έχουν βεβαιωθεί πρόστιμα, οι υποθέσεις έχουν τελεσιδικήσει, όμως δεν έχουν καταβληθεί τα οφειλόμενα

Μια απόδοση θα μπορούσε να είναι _a final decision has been made on the case_. Άλλες ιδέες;


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 17, 2011)

Ίσως και conclude a judgement/decision? Υπάρχει η σύναψη final and conclusive judgement/decision για την τελεσιδικία.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2011)

Ωραία. Π.χ.
until a final and conclusive judgment has been made
until the matter is concluded (για πιο γενικές διατυπώσεις)
Το πρώτο σου δεν θα το έλεγα, αλλά μπορεί να είναι απλώς θέμα γούστου. :)


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 17, 2011)

Αντί για make θα έβαζα issue, π.χ. until a final and conclusive judgement has been issued (ή και reached), αλλά είναι μικρολεπτομέρεια. Θέμα γούστου. :inno:


----------



## Palavra (Aug 17, 2011)

Until a final judgement has been issued, θα έλεγα.

Edit: δηλαδή συμφωνώ με τον αποπάνω κύριο :)


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 17, 2011)

Μεταφέρω από τον πάντα χρήσιμο ιστότοπο του καθηγητή Κ. Ε. Μπέη:

"οριστικές αποφά­σεις είναι εκείνες, οι οποίες θα προκαλέσουν δεδικασμένο, όταν θα είναι πια απρόσβλητες με τακτικά ένδικα μέσα...
Μη οριστική απόφαση είναι εκείνη που δεν περιέχει διάγνωση της ισχύος ή μη μιας ουσιαστικής ή δικονομικής σχέσης, αλλά είτε περιορίζεται σε προκαταρκτικές διαπιστώσεις (λχ ως προς τη νομική βασιμότητα της αγωγής) είτε διατάζει τα απαραίτητα μέτρα για τη διεξαγωγή της διαδικα­σίας (λχ η απόφαση που διατάζει τη διεξαγωγή αποδείξεων)...

*Οι οριστικές αποφάσεις που δεν προσβάλλονται με τα τακτικά ένδικα μέσα της ανακοπής ερημοδικίας και της έφεσης χαρακτηρίζονται ως τελεσί­δικες*.

Οι τελεσίδικες αποφάσεις που δεν προσβάλλονται με τα έκτακτα ένδικα μέσα της αναίρεσης και της αναψηλάφησης χαρακτηρίζονται ως αμετάκλη­τες".

Ας παίξουμε λοιπόν :) με τα definitive και final ή με ό,τι άλλο. Πρόταση δεν αποτολμώ να κάνω, το μόνο που διαπιστώνω είναι ότι στη νομοθεσία (και, φευ, τη νομολογία) της ΕΕ επικρατεί δυστυχώς σύγχυση (π.χ. επισημαίνω τη μετάφραση με τον όρο "τελεσίδικη" σε περιπτώσεις που το πρωτότυπο αναφέρεται σε δεδικασμένο και, επομένως, σε οριστική απόφαση).


----------



## Palavra (Aug 17, 2011)

Μετά το παραπάνω, διάβασα πιο προσεκτικά το λήμμα του Black's Dictionary of Law, και πρόσεξα ότι ως συνώνυμα του _final judgement_ δίνει, μεταξύ άλλων, τα _final appealable judgement, definitive judgement,_ και _determinative judgement_. Δηλαδή, αυτές οι οριστικές αποφάσεις είναι εφέσιμες. Επομένως, θα πρότεινα τις εξής αποδόσεις: 

*τελεσίδικη απόφαση *= final unappealable judgement (χάνουμε την ανακοπή ερημοδικίας, αλλά και αυτή μια μορφή έφεσης είναι)
*αμετάκλητη απόφαση* = final irrevocable judgement​
Τι λέτε;


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 17, 2011)

Και η οριστική = definitive;

Μια χαρά μου φαίνεται η πρότασή σου μοδερατόρισσα! :) Ίσως πρωτοτυπούμε, αλλά αίρουμε την αμφισημία, πράγμα πολύ σημαντικό.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 17, 2011)

Ο ορισμός του Black's είναι ο εξής:
A court's last action that settles the rights of the parties and disposes of all issues in controversy, except for the award of costs (and, sometimes, attorney's fees) and enforcement of the judgment.​
Εδώ λέει:
*final judgment* n. the written determination of a lawsuit by the judge who presided at trial (or heard a successful motion to dismiss or a stipulation for judgment), which renders (makes) rulings on all issues and completes the case unless it is appealed to a higher court. It is also called a final decree or final decision.​
Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι final judgment (και τα συνώνυμα που δίνουν τα λεξικά, μεταξύ των οποίων το definitive judgment) *είναι* η οριστική απόφαση, γιατί την ορίζει και ως appealable (δες παραπάνω μήνυμα). Σανναμηνέφτανε που δεν καταλαβαίνουμε τον έναν όρο, έχουμε και διάφορους που μοιάζουν μεταξύ τους! mg:

Και τέλος, να προσθέσω ότι μετά από τόσες σελίδες που διάβασα για τη Δευτέρα Παρουσία μέχρι να βρω τον παραπάνω ορισμό, έμαθα όλα όσα θέλατε να ξέρετε για την Ημέρα της Κρίσης και δεν τολμούσατε να ρωτήσετε.
Δεν μας παρατάς, ρε Γκούγκλη... final judgment, είπαμε, όχι last!


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 17, 2011)

Άψογα! [κρατάμε, επομένως, το σκέτο final για την οριστική. N'est-ce pas?];)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 17, 2011)

Oui


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 17, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Oui


 
[Αισθάνομαι ότι πετύχαμε - δηλ. η μοδερατόρισσα πέτυχε - κάτι που θα μπορέσουμε να επικαλεσθούμε για να βελτιώσουμε τη θέση μας όταν με το καλό έρθει και το Last Judgment:devil:]


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 11, 2015)

Και όταν έχουμε το irrevocable πώς μεταφράζουμε; Δηλαδή στο κείμενό μου έχω τη φράση:

*εγγράφονται στο μητρώο οι Irrevocable δικαστικές αποφάσεις που απαγορεύουν σε σύζυγο μέλους Δ.Σ. την άσκηση εμπορικής δραστηριότητας, *
ή ακόμα
_εγγράφονται στο μητρώο οι Irrevocable δικαστικές αποφάσεις που αίρουν την ανικανότητα φυσικού προσώπου προς δικαιοπραξία_
Εκεί τι λέμε; Είναι οριστικές, τελεσίδικες, αμετάκλητες; Τι; Διάβασα τον μπούσουλα που μας λέει πότε η απόφαση γίνεται τελεσίδικη (όταν δεν επιδέχεται έφεση και ανακοπή ερημοδικίας) και πότε γίνεται αμετάκλητη (όταν δεν επιδέχεται αναίρεση και αναψηλάφιση), οκ, αλλά πώς καταλαβαίνουμε από μια τέτοια γενικόλογη φράση τι ισχύει (και δεν είμαστε ο Ρογήρος, η Παλάβρα ή ο Θέμης; )


----------



## Rogerios (May 12, 2015)

Δίχως γερό συγκείμενο είναι αδύνατο να γίνει έστω και πιθανολόγηση. Κι αυτό επειδή συχνά το Irrevocable χρησιμοποιείται στην πράξη και με την έννοια του απλώς οριστικού (final). Μπλέξιμο, δυστυχώς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2015)

Επομένως, ο μεταφραστής αφήνει το πρωτότυπο και προσφέρει σαν σιγουράντζα όλα τα εναλλακτικά, κάπως έτσι:

_...εγγράφονται στο μητρώο οι irrevocable (κατά περίπτωση: οριστικές, τελεσίδικες ή αμετάκλητες) δικαστικές αποφάσεις που απαγορεύουν σε σύζυγο μέλους Δ.Σ. την άσκηση εμπορικής δραστηριότητας_


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 12, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Ουφ! Μπέρδεμα!


----------



## Rogerios (May 12, 2015)

Όλι, το πρωτότυπό σου είναι στα αγγλικά; Σε κάθε περίπτωση, αφορά πάντα το ίδιο λουξεμβουργιανό καταστατικό;


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 12, 2015)

Είναι στα αγγλικά αλλά είναι μετάφραση από γαλλικό πρωτότυπο και αφορά ακριβώς το ίδιο λουξεμβουργιανό καταστατικό.


----------



## Rogerios (May 12, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Είναι στα αγγλικά αλλά είναι μετάφραση από γαλλικό πρωτότυπο και αφορά ακριβώς το ίδιο λουξεμβουργιανό καταστατικό.



Εφόσον ο όρος πέρασε χωρίς μεταβολή στο αγγλικό, μπορείς να αποκλείσεις την οριστική απόφαση. Το προβληματάκι μας έγκειται στο ότι, από άποψη ορολογίας, ο γαλλόφωνος κόσμος δεν είναι πολύ αυστηρός στη διάκριση μεταξύ τελεσίδικου και αμετάκλητου. (ο λουξεμβουργιανός ΚΠολΔικ δεν περιέχει δυστυχώς ορισμούς για το ζήτημα που μας απασχολεί)

["En règle générale, le terme «irrévocable», employé pour qualifier une décision judiciaire, signifie juridiquement que la
décision n'est plus susceptible de voies de recours" (λουξεμβουργιανό ακυρωτικό, 1η Δεκεμβρίου 1965)].


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 12, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Ρογήρε! Καλό απόγευμα!


----------

